# Attention TBG members: Officer nominations



## bownarrow (Mar 31, 2011)

well, it's election year again at TBG. Please e-mail your nominations for the following officer elections: President, Vice President, Secretary-Treasurer, Northern Zone Rep, Central Zone Rep, Southern Zone Rep to me at sportravel@yahoo.com or Jeff Roberts at tradbow.jeffroberts2@gmail.com 

Already nominated are : Jeff Kitchens for President, Jeff Hampton for Secretary/Treasurer, Gene Bramblett for Northern Zone (Joe Coots has asked not to be nominated),
Danny Beckwith for Central Zone, Chase Crawford for Southern Zone

Thank you,
Joel


----------



## trad bow (Apr 3, 2011)

My email is tradbow.roberts2@gmail.com. Any questions or nominations please pm me and I will answer them or send you my phone number. Thanks Guys and Gals.  Jeff


----------



## SOS (Apr 5, 2011)

*Elections for new TBG officers*

TBG is a great organization, we can use your leadership skills if so inclined.  Come on,   it is your chance to take traditional bowhunting to the next level in Georgia.  You can whip us into shape.

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=34&t=000851

Let Joel or Melvin know if you are interested!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe you'd make an EXCELLENT Vice President Steveo!!!!! I'll vote for that!!!! I'm the picture taker!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2011)

Steve, thanks for making sure things are covered in both
places, and I would be proud to sponser you for a Regular Membership.


----------



## Melvin Edwards (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeff Roberts has been selected as the elections committee chair.  Send nominations to Jeff.

Once nominated, send information about yourself, your vision for the future of TBG, and anything else you feel that the membership should know about your candidacy to me for publication in the newsletter.  Deadline for that info is May 15.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 13, 2011)

Who else has been nominated for what office in TBG so far?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2011)

Dan, we need someone to run for president and someone to run for treasure/ secretary. We have enough nominations and acceptance to run for all the other offices.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2011)

Come on guys and gals. Step up and volunteer. We need one more person to run for the president and one more for the secretary/treasure position so we can set the ballots up. Thanks


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2011)

trad bow said:


> Come on guys and gals. Step up and volunteer. We need one more person to run for the president and one more for the secretary/treasure position so we can set the ballots up. Thanks



Maybe if we knew who the current nominees were for each office we could come up with some more nominations...


----------



## trad bow (Apr 20, 2011)

In the past gene once people found out who had been nominated they thought they would not have a chance and declined the nomination. I am going to post the nominations we have so far  and hope that it doesn't happen again. 

President- Jeff Kitchens and open. 

Vice president- Ken Purdy and Steve Sheetz. 

 Secretary/treasure- Jeff Hampton and open. 

Northern Zone- Gene Bramblett and Dennis Rice.  

Central Zone- Danny Beckwith and Tony Smith.  

Southern Zone- Donnie Poole and Chase Crawford.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 20, 2011)

I must say that is a fine crop of nominations,  and a difficult decission on which to vote for  (cept Pres and Sect/Tres) . I think each one should post what platform they are running on. Nothing like alitte mud slinging to make elections interesting 
If they didn't have to accept the nomination, getting folks on the ballot would be alot easier .


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2011)

trad bow said:


> In the past gene once people found out who had been nominated they thought they would not have a chance and declined the nomination. I am going to post the nominations we have so far  and hope that it doesn't happen again.
> 
> President- Jeff Kitchens and open.
> 
> ...



With this group, nobody will back out. There are some fine fellas in that bunch with only one exception. That guy running alongside Dennis Rice will bear watching...

Thanks for letting us know, Jeff.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2011)

I will volunteer to serve as a candidate to satisfy the by laws for two candidates per office but if I learn of someone voting for me I will shoot them with a judo.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 20, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I must say that is a fine crop of nominations,  and a difficult decission on which to vote for  (cept Pres and Sect/Tres) . I think each one should post what platform they are running on. Nothing like alitte mud slinging to make elections interesting
> If they didn't have to accept the nomination, getting folks on the ballot would be alot easier .



I might even wanna join the TBG with that crew running the show


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 20, 2011)

Some durn good people nominated already.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I will volunteer to serve as a candidate to satisfy the by laws for two candidates per office but if I learn of someone voting for me I will shoot them with a judo.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 22, 2011)

Al I think you should run fro Pres.  I will vote for you.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Al I think you should run fro Pres.  I will vote for you.



If you do, he has already promised what he'll do. Get ready to treat a judo wound...


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 22, 2011)

He has to catch me first or be able to shoot from a long ways away.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> He has to catch me first or be able to shoot from a long ways away.



I'd bet he could hit you with one eye shut!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Al I think you should run fro Pres.  I will vote for you.



Better put some turkey feathers in your cap first. Actually, that would be a hard decission, you both would make fine Presidents. I love it when the choce is between good canidates, a rareity in todays politics.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 22, 2011)

OK Al which office? Step up guys we need to fill out these two positions. Call me Al.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 22, 2011)

I get to pick which eye.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 26, 2011)

OK folks, we now only need one person to run for president against Jeff Kitchens. Al has graciously agreed to run for sec/treasure. All those nominated please send in bio to Melvin Edwards at mellisedwards@hotmail.com .  Somebody please nominate someone to run or even better volunteer to run, for president.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 29, 2011)

We still need someone to run for president. Please let me know within the next week. We will need to publish the info in the newsletter. Thanks , Jeff


----------



## Al33 (Apr 29, 2011)

trad bow said:


> We still need someone to run for president. Please let me know within the next week. We will need to publish the info in the newsletter. Thanks , Jeff



Comon guys and gals, don't wait any longer for someone else to step up to the plate. It ain't like someone is askin' for your first born or your best bow. You don't even have to get a base hit, just step up and strike out, that's all I'm gonna or even want to do.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Al.


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2011)

Should we still be beating the bushes for a presidnetial candidate, Jeff?


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Should we still be beating the bushes for a presidnetial candidate, Jeff?



Only if you will not accept the nomination I am now making.

I nominate Gene Bramlett.


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Only if you will not accept the nomination I am now making.
> 
> I nominate Gene Bramlett.



I'm already running for something else...


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2011)

dutchman said:


> I'm already running for something else...



 I forgot about that for a moment.


----------



## trad bow (May 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Al33 (May 2, 2011)

I think Oconee Dan would make a fine candidate and will nominate him if he will accept.


----------



## emusmacker (May 2, 2011)

How about Wildwillie?


----------



## dpoole (May 3, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I think Oconee Dan would make a fine candidate and will nominate him if he will accept.



i asked dan and he said no


----------



## Al33 (May 3, 2011)

dpoole said:


> i asked dan and he said no


OK then, let me reiterate:


Al33 said:


> Comon guys and gals, don't wait any longer for someone else to step up to the plate. It ain't like someone is askin' for your first born or your best bow. You don't even have to get a base hit, just step up and strike out, that's all I'm gonna or even want to do.



We sure do not need to leave Jeff and Melvin hanging any longer, they have work to do and can't get it done until someone steps up.


----------



## markland (May 3, 2011)

I nominate Jeff Roberts!!! So there!


----------



## bownarrow (May 3, 2011)

excellent choice


----------



## markland (May 3, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

So we need another candidate for President and for Secretary/Treasurer correct?
Then I nominate....... Mark Land for President
and
Jeff Roberts for Secretary/Treasurer.....how bout them apples?????
Knowing full well that neither of these fine gentlemen actually truly deeply in their heart of hearts wishes to win this particular position, we just need a living named two legged candidate to stand in......correct????
But let it be known through out the lands that in fact.....Jeff Kitchens for President and Jeff Hampton for Secretary/Treasurer is the WTG!!!!!


----------



## markland (May 3, 2011)

You little trouble maker!!!  LOL
Jeff K and Jeff H have our full support!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

in reading further up or down which ever way....I found that Al Chapman has been added to the Secretary/Treasurer slot!!! yeh!!!! but he doesn't wish to actually win this position either...so that leaves Jeff Roberts and Mark Land for President doesn't it?????


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

markland said:


> You little trouble maker!!!  LOL
> Jeff K and Jeff H have our full support!



who me????


----------



## markland (May 3, 2011)

Yeah you, I just changed my mind and now I nominate you for president!  How's that?


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

markland said:


> Yeah you, I just changed my mind and now I nominate you for president!  How's that?




that'd never go, ya'll don't have enough crackers to shut me up!!!  And nobody wants to listen to me anyway!!!!! just ask my friends.......
But ya gotta admit, ya'll are beating a bush with a stick and it's simple!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

uh oh...the Sheriff's back on!!!!


----------



## markland (May 3, 2011)

Alrighty then it's done, I change my nomination officially to you!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)




----------



## trad bow (May 3, 2011)

Being I am nominating chairman, I must stay clear of running for any office. Matter of fact I think I will be the nominating chairman from now on! So will it be Mark or Tomi? Hummm.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)

I believe we eliminate each others nominations tho!!!!!!!!


----------



## markland (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations Tomi I guess you win!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2011)




----------



## bamabird (May 4, 2011)

For anyone who has not realized as yet,I too,am in for Central as merely the 'living,named,two legged candidate' category.I've got a youth program to coordinate...TS(fishunter)


----------



## dpoole (May 7, 2011)

Jeff do you have all the spots filled?


----------



## trad bow (May 7, 2011)

I have one position left but we do have someone hopefully saying yes this coming week.


----------



## SOS (May 7, 2011)

Do I hear a second???

Second!

Sounds like a done deal  TNG for Prez!


----------



## Melvin Edwards (May 10, 2011)

It's May 10 and I still don't have info from everyone running.  Deadline is May 15.  Ballots are to be mailed by June 10.  Newsletters need to be in members hand by first week of June.  Not much time to produce a newsletter.  Sorry, but I can't extend the deadline.  Get the info to me asap.  mellisedwards@hotmail.com


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2011)

Melvin Edwards said:


> It's May 10 and I still don't have info from everyone running.  Deadline is May 15.  Ballots are to be mailed by June 10.  Newsletters need to be in members hand by first week of June.  Not much time to produce a newsletter.  Sorry, but I can't extend the deadline.  Get the info to me asap.  mellisedwards@hotmail.com



Yessir; I'm shakin' the bush boss, shakin' the bush.


----------



## trad bow (May 11, 2011)

All the positions are filled. Thanks Dendy for stepping up. Send in your bios guys and thanks for stepping up. Jeff


----------

